

[Not Tech] Current Events – Gaza Mushroom Cloud - AshtonHarding
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weeRDGfnixo

======
davidpaulkrug
I'm not sure what that is, let's hope for mankind it wasn't a nuke.

~~~
paletoy
Be realistic. What's the likelihood it's a bomb vs the likelihood of
propaganda ?

~~~
davidpaulkrug
Good point.

